# womans opinion please



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

So I wrote a thread about the horrible things I did to my wife last summer when we split. She wants her space now but when I ignore or don't talk to her regularly she asks why I am ignoring her when I'm just giving her space. Then last night I went out to dinner and then a movie with my brother and his gf. When I left she text me about fixing the breaks then she text later seeing how dinner was even though she already said talk to you tomorrow. Then she starts texting again on the way to the movie asking who I am really with and stuff like that I assured her I was with him. This morning I asked what's was up with that she said she thought I was lying and with someone else. So my question is does this mean anything? She says shes not IN LOVE with me we still live together but she's probably getting her own place soon she says. So does this mean she does have feelings? Maybe a little jealous?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

She resents you


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She's also confused.

I don't know what all the things that you did to her were. But she does not trust you. You have to earn her trust back... show that you can be trusted. For example you could have just handed your phone to your brother and let him confirm to her that you are with him.

But you did not, so she has no clue if you were with him or not.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, the first thing that popped out at me in your post was the "not IN love with you" statement. That usually means an affair, even if just an emotional one. She is thinking about moving out. My guess is that she is weighing who she wants to be with. She is wondering if you are seeing someone else. Your previous thread complicates this situation and points toward my assumption.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

My question more was is she not liking that I am ok and doing my own thing for whatever reason? We were in a theatre watching a movie when she asked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

It might mean that checking up on you is just a habit for her...you were her life, and now, not so much. She is looking at you differently now that you told her the truth. And she can't trust you anymore.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

She never did check on me, she even said I can see other women
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

INEEDHELPID said:


> She never did check on me, she even said I can see other women
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just because she said you could see other women doesn't mean that is what she wants. She might be testing your commitment to her. Difficult to say. Personally, I am not one of those people who say things I don't mean. I am very straightforward. My husband is one who says things in the heat of the moment, so it frustrates me, because I never know what to believe.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a lady but if I had to guess I'd say that while she doesn't want you, she doesn't want anyone else to have you either

Believe her when she says she doesn't love you anymore and see if you find any evidence of an EA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

There's no proof of EA she has said check phone records or anything I want. I am just curious what to think she admitted to me she's surprised how well I'm handling this compared to last year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

lets face it, its getting harder and harder to prove an affair, ppl are using apps to talk that leave no records not actual texts anymore. Or even have a go phone they use, cheap, disposable, and practically untraceable if you don't know about it (60.00 for so many minutes a month, can throw the phone away and get another). I know it suxxors but there prob is an affair you just cant find it. I'm sorry but you need to just go dark.........for yourself.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If she's inquiring this, I bet she still has feelings for you. She's acting this way because she's insecure at the moment. It's most likely due to what you did to her prior. I did not read that post btw, so I don't know exactly what's going on.

If she was done with the marriage, she would of moved on and stopped talking to you.

My ex h treated me horribly and I found out he cheated. I left and I was emotionally done. I had no feelings for him and I made that very clear. I moved out immediately. Once I was done, I never called him(didn't have cell back then), never inquired where he was or what he was doing. I didn't care.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

The problem, as I see it anyways, is the relationship has gone TOXIC. I feel your pain, a lot of us here do, but what your doing to yourself is...................bordering on lunacy. Your still trying to figure out ways to justify whats happening, im sorry, but your NEVER gonna get the answer that's gonna make you feel better.

You need to take a break.............from yourself and her. I don't know how your going to go about doing that, but if you don't, your gonna drive yourself crazy, and soon! Do you have a relative out of town you can go visit>? a brother or sister maybe? Find a place to go for a week at least, and guess what else you need to do.............shut off the damn cell phone. That thing can become like a leash. I know I know, easier said that done, but you need to take a break from your break, relax and get a fresh new look at your own life.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

I am fine I mean yes I want to fix things but I am ok with things ending, unlike last year I was obsessed with her and getting her back. I didnt eat, didnt sleep, now I am living a normal life I honestly think we will end up back together not just due to these thing just do.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OP,

I think she is dome with you regardless of whether or not she's involved in any type of affair or none at all

However, she's still having trouble adjusting to the idea of letting anyone else have you!


----------

